# Betcha can't play this.



## fretninjadave (Oct 26, 2009)

I sure can't


----------



## orb451 (Oct 26, 2009)

Ri-god-damned-diculous.

Is he still around performing???


----------



## fretninjadave (Oct 26, 2009)

orb451 said:


> Ri-god-damned-diculous.
> 
> Is he still around performing???


 

Oh yeah.Theirs some newer vids out but this one stood out the most to me.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 26, 2009)

Stanley Jordan is DEFINITELY one of my favs... Top 3 easy...


----------



## fretninjadave (Oct 26, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> Stanley Jordan is DEFINITELY one of my favs... Top 3 easy...


 

I actually found this dude while I was having the crappiest birthday a few years ago and he totally inspired me.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Oct 26, 2009)

Can you be any cooler than this dude?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 26, 2009)

Adam Of Angels said:


> Can you be any cooler than this dude?



funny how michaelangelo batio does almost the same thing (well the technique anyway) but this seems so much cooler...


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Oct 26, 2009)

...oh and check out how nice that stand-up is - Flamed maple on the back.. good lord.


----------



## fretninjadave (Oct 26, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> funny how michaelangelo batio does almost the same thing (well the technique anyway) but this seems so much cooler...


 

Hes technicall as good but has not even close to the soul of his performance


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Oct 26, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> funny how michaelangelo batio does almost the same thing (well the technique anyway) but this seems so much cooler...



Yeah but this dude just has so much more heart in it.. in fact, he has no shortage of heart in it, where-as I just can't get into Batio.


----------



## Kheros (Oct 26, 2009)

...Wow. I don't think that I've ever seen this guy before. Thanks for the share. He's definitely one of my new favorites.


----------



## fretninjadave (Oct 26, 2009)

Adam Of Angels said:


> Yeah but this dude just has so much more heart in it.. in fact, he has no shortage of heart in it, where-as I just can't get into Batio.


 

U explaind it better 
That bass is fuckin awesome too



Kheros said:


> ...Wow. I don't think that I've ever seen this guy before. Thanks for the share. He's definitely one of my new favorites.


 

Cool man.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 26, 2009)

fretninjadave said:


> Hes technicall as good but has not even close to the soul of his performance





Adam Of Angels said:


> Yeah but this dude just has so much more heart in it.. in fact, he has no shortage of heart in it, where-as I just can't get into Batio.



precisely.


----------



## Konfusius (Oct 26, 2009)

When I saw it was Stanley Jordan I knew it was gonna be awesome.


----------



## Neil (Oct 26, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> funny how michaelangelo batio does almost the same thing (well the technique anyway) but this seems so much cooler...


It's probably MABs hair cut that does it...


----------



## fretninjadave (Oct 26, 2009)

Neil said:


> It's probably MABs hair cut that does it...







+





=




http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j258/oicchad/Decorated images/Gilbert-1.jpg


----------



## TomParenteau (Oct 26, 2009)

I first saw Stanley Jordan on a late-night TV show. He played a metal-neck Travis Bean. He completely blew me away.


----------



## AvantGuardian (Oct 27, 2009)

I saw him at Jazz Alley here in Seattle several years back. It was probably the coolest live guitar performance I've ever seen, and I've seen A LOT of great guitarists.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Oct 27, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> funny how michaelangelo batio does almost the same thing (well the technique anyway) but this seems so much cooler...




Stanley Jordan: Understanding of dynamics, varied and interesting phrasing, understanding of varying tempo, application of tapping as a means to play music otherwise impossible without it

MAB: None of the above. Taps for the sake of showing that he can do it.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 27, 2009)

Neil said:


> It's probably MABs hair cut that does it...


 

he's had that same haircut for SO long...



Esp Griffyn said:


> Stanley Jordan: Understanding of dynamics, varied and interesting phrasing, understanding of varying tempo, application of tapping as a means to play music otherwise impossible without it
> 
> MAB: None of the above. Taps for the sake of showing that he can do it.


that about sums it up rather nicely.


----------



## Krauthammer (Oct 28, 2009)

This is phenomenal. I remember seeing this guy on a BET program 5 years ago and the show never stated the performer's name. Now I know, and can purchase some of his music that is full of so much win. I thought Trey Gunn was the man with his Warr guitars and tapping, yet Stanley gets it done with just a 6, although multiple 6's.... 




> Originally posted by Fretninjadave
> That bass is fuckin awesome too


You know it! Looks like he's 'almost' working as hard as Stanley. I can't imagine keeping up with him on bass. Awesome. Pure gold.


----------



## fretninjadave (Oct 28, 2009)

Krauthammer said:


> This is phenomenal. I remember seeing this guy on a BET program 5 years ago and the show never stated the performer's name. Now I know, and can purchase some of his music that is full of so much win. I thought Trey Gunn was the man with his Warr guitars and tapping, yet Stanley gets it done with just a 6, although multiple 6's....
> 
> 
> You know it! Looks like he's 'almost' working as hard as Stanley. I can't imagine keeping up with him on bass. Awesome. Pure gold.


 

Some big shoes to fill


----------



## BrainArt (Nov 1, 2009)

That was amazing! I need to get some of his stuff.


----------



## dudeskin (Nov 1, 2009)

wow, just wow!

but, if asked.. would he say he is righ, or left handed?lol.


----------



## phaeded0ut (Nov 3, 2009)

Man, this was from the early '80's! Serious Blast from the Past!

Yes, Stanley's still around, lots of touring in Japan and Europe (unfortunately for us in the USA)... Missed him due to work in August.

The Official Stanley Jordan Website

What's kinda scary is that he plays mostly solo shows, now, and frankly he's really made this particular song mournfully sing by playing it a bit slower and by using less flourishes while he plays it, many more inversions and colorful chords, though... "Goodbye Porkpie Hat" is another one. Not sure if his setup is the same, but the last few times I've seen him, he was running a Vigier 6-string guitar (not sure of the model number) into an Ensoniq DP/4+ (reverb settings, he switches between three) and then he went straight into the PA at Birchmere and Rams Head. 

Wonder if he's taken his "Music of the Spheres" interest a bit further and used the sounds of pulsars (drummer of the Greatful Dead is doing the latter)?

Wanted to add a more recent rendition... This one is more sped up than what I remember him last playing... 

Here's one from the '90's:


----------



## Daggorath (Dec 17, 2009)

Well that was fucking brilliant. I normally find that touchstyle players leads are compromised because of the way they play but that wasn't at all. He can improv better whilst playing rythmns than most of us can while just playing lead. Scary.

I can't believe I've never checked this guy out, I've heard his name mentioned quite a bit but never got round to it. Will certainly now.


----------



## fretninjadave (Dec 27, 2009)

Daggorath said:


> Well that was fucking brilliant. I normally find that touchstyle players leads are compromised because of the way they play but that wasn't at all. He can improv better whilst playing rythmns than most of us can while just playing lead. Scary.
> 
> I can't believe I've never checked this guy out, I've heard his name mentioned quite a bit but never got round to it. Will certainly now.


 
Thats what its all about .


----------



## Metal Ken (Dec 27, 2009)

Daggorath said:


> I normally find that touchstyle players leads are compromised because of the way they play but that wasn't at all. He can improv better whilst playing rythmns than most of us can while just playing lead. Scary.



Well, he's a good touchstyle player. Good ones can do that thing rather easily, just as simply as piano players. Its us guitar minded folks that have the biggest issue doing it.


----------



## cfrank (Jan 22, 2010)

I saw him a few years ago. It's was awesome, though it was before i started playing guitar so i don't remember much. I bought a cd and he signed it for me. The cd has only one track and all improvised. He makes every note feel so well in the song.


----------



## jacksonplayer (Jan 22, 2010)

He achieved mainstream popularity when he first came out back in the '80s, but a drug problem derailed him for awhile. He's entirely self-taught when it comes to touch guitar. He wanted a piano when he was a kid, but his parents couldn't afford one and got him a guitar instead. So, he sort of learned to play piano on the guitar...


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 22, 2010)

Thats awesome


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jan 22, 2010)

That's awesome...

Be sure to check out the video where he alternates between left hand guitar chords, right hand piano single note lines, and vice versa....sickness.


----------



## cfrank (Jan 23, 2010)

jacksonplayer said:


> He achieved mainstream popularity when he first came out back in the '80s, *but a drug problem derailed him for awhile*. He's entirely self-taught when it comes to touch guitar. He wanted a piano when he was a kid, but his parents couldn't afford one and got him a guitar instead. So, he sort of learned to play piano on the guitar...




Really? He was really shy in the gig and it was one of the musicians that i never thought it could be on drugs. I heard he gives lessons at some university, would be cool to learn something from him.


----------



## Nickthebogan (Jan 23, 2010)

thats nuts. I didnt read all the replies so sorry if this has already been pointed out, but even if I sat down for ever and tried to do that, i still wouldn't ever be able to get up on stage in a nice suit and perform it flawlessly...ever


----------



## MusicMetalHead (Oct 1, 2010)

That double bodied guitar = mega mindfuck


----------

